

Milk intake and risk of mortality and fractures in women and men: cohort studies - kator
http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g6015

======
easytiger
Statistical meta studies are such tedious bunk. But thanks for posting the
actual findings. The DailyMail headline will be "MILK KILLS YOU" whereas the
study shows nothing.

